# Curiosity of source



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Guys. Its been a while since I've logged on Just wondering if you can give me a heads up as to where you guys are buying your Joest. For those of you that dont know, I am the Sales Agentin North America for them and I am curious as to where our product ends up for purchase I know All-Wall and Fantastic Tools, anywhere else?


----------



## sandingoz (Apr 14, 2013)

*purchase of Joest sanding discs*

G'day Robert,

My name is Sonja Kraskov and I have an 0n-line Plastering Tools Store here in Melbourne, Australia.

The Joest Sanding Discs (180 & 220 grit) are one of my best sellers.

I am now at the point where I need to increase stock holdings of the Joest and hoping you can help me with future orders.

I look forward to your reply Robert.

Cheers,

Sonja


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome aboard Sonja. I have checked out your store many times, It looks the goods. :thumbsup: Good to have another Aussie on here.


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

My Golden Stainless permashape M/Town came from Sonja's store.

I love that thing! Beast..


----------



## sandingoz (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Gazman, thanks for your warm welcome and the "thumbs up". Your Profile pic looks a little daunting. Regards, Sonja


----------



## sandingoz (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Plugger. Great to hear you're obviously happy with your Marshalltown Trowel. All the best to you and your beast!! Cheers, Sonja


----------

